# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Ból pleców, zapalenie siatkówki, siłownia... co dalej robić?

## zalamany25

Witam serdecznie
Zaczynając od początku - na początku 2013 roku zacząłem przygodę z silownia.

Bardzo delikatnie, od zawsze stawiałem na poprawne wykonywanie ćwiczeń, unikałem tych zbyt obciążających kręgosłup, martwy ciąg dopiero po dłuższym stażu i bardzo małymi ciężarami, coby nie przesadzić. Nigdy nie zależało mi na sile tylko schludnej sylwetce, w międzyczasie oczywiście zdobywałem wiedzę oraz doświadczenie w kwestiach diety oraz odpowiedniej suplementacji. Strasznie się w temat wkręciłem, ćwiczyłem różnymi "trybami", a to nastawienie na zwiększenie masy mięśniowej, a to na przyredukowanie - bawiłem się tym i byłem szczęśliwy, aż tu nagle w listopadzie ubiegłego roku zaczęły mnie mocno pobolewać lędźwia. Z natury jestem bardzo protekcjonalny, więc z miejsca zaprzestałem treningów, myśląc, że potrwa to ze dwa tygodnie i sobie wrócę.

Smarowałem maściami, przyklejałem plastry rozgrzewające i rzeczywiście po około tygodniu-dwóch najwięszy ból ustąpił. Nie zdecydowałem się jednak na powrót ze względu na przejawiające się czasami lekkie ukłucia w tamtych rejonach, odczuwalne m.in. po 8h w biurze (mam pracę siedzącą). Robiłem różne ćwiczenia wzmacniające plecy i te nieszczęśne lędźwia, ale na siłownię poszedłem dopiero pod koniec stycznia tego roku, w środę. Trening FBW, bardzo lekki, bardzo małymi ciężarami - spodziewałem się kolosalnych zakwasów, więc chciałem się oszczędzić.
Plecy też lekko poćwiczyłem standardowymi ćwiczeniami, na koniec bieżnia 20 minut i do domu. Czwartek bez zakwasów, piątek trochę większe, ale wrażenia na mnie nie zrobiły, ale zauważyłem w piątek rano w pracy, że rozmazuje mi się obraz w lewym oku. Nie podejrzewałem z początku żadnego powiązania z kręgosłupem ani z wysiłkiem fizycznym, stwierdziłem, że albo przejdzie albo po prostu czas wybrać się po pierwsze szkła.

Wieczorem było gorzej, akurat byłem w kinie i się męczyłem, sobota i niedziela fatalna, bo do widzenia doszła ciemna plama w tym jednym tylko oku. I tutaj kolejna dziwna rzecz, PRZEOGROMNY BÓL W CAŁYCH PLECACH, że nie mogłem skarpetek założyć, schylać się, obkręcać, siadanie sprawiało ból - po prostu szok. Wystraszyłem się i pobiegłem w poniedziałek do okulisty, bo jednak na widzeniu zależało mi w pierwszej kolejności bardziej... wstępna diagnoza zapalenie siatkówki, szybko skierowanie do szpitala. W szpitalu niby potwierdzili to zapalenie, przepisali sterydy, dwa rodzaje kropli i tak zakrapiam do dzisiaj - poprawa widoczna dopiero od tygodia, ale grunt, że jest.

Odnośnie bólu pleców - był on specyficzny, przypominał mi bardziej coś a'la przewianie (jak czasami się kark w nocy przewieje śpiąc przy otwartym oknie co nie można łba obkręcić) na całej długości, a nie problem z lędźwiami (choć tam ból był znacznie nasilony), aczkolwiek nie wykluczam. Ból pleców całkowicie odpuścił na drugi dzień odkąd zacząłem brać sterydy w tabletkach, by powrócić tydzień później, wejść w biodra i uniemożliwić chodzenie. Każdy krok sprawiał ogromny ból, że aż się same nogi uginały... Trwał dwa dni i przeniósł się w okoli prawej łopatki i siedzi do dzisiaj, aczkolwiek także mniejszy niż na początku. Odczuwam go przy poruszaniu głową w różne strony, czasem mocniej "zapulsuje" sam z siebie. Pierwszej nocy prawie nie spałem, bo każdy ułożenie ciała na łóżku było bardzo bolesne.
Udałem się prywatnie do ortopedy, ale po 10 minutach rozmowy stwierdził, że to zadanie reumatologa, a nie jego i że nie jest to sprawa stricte kręgosłupowa.

Odebrałem dzisiaj wyniki krwi i moczu. Zwiększone krwinki białe oraz monocyty.

Co robić dalej? Gdzie się udać? Na NFZ wszędzie długo się czeka, a sprawa jest dokuczliwa. Z braku aktywności fizycznej przytyłem niemalże 10kg, a nie chcę teraz narażać się na ew. kontuzje oraz problemy ze wzrokiem...

Lekarze twierdzą, że zapalenie siatkówki jest następstwem infekcji, zapaleń w organizmie. Nasuwa mi się kilka pytań: 1. Czy siłownia tym razem przyczyniła się do bólu pleców, a następnie do zapalenia siatkówki? To jest w ogóle możliwe? 2. Jeżeli nie to czy może sam wysiłek miał bezpośredni wpływ na problemy z okiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebujesz konsultacji reumatologicznej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

myślę, że na bóle powinieneś sprawdzić metode McKenziego. Poczytaj sobie o niej na Mckenzie.pl Zamiast własnie jakieś sterydy itp. to często wystarczą odpowiednio dobrane ćwiczenia.

----------


## mateusz.wi

może byc tak z, efaktycznie, zapalenie siatkówki jest nastepstwem infekcji worganizmie , tylko pytanie co to dokładnie jest ? jaka to jest infekcja ? musisz porobić dokładniejsze badanie , my niestety nie jesteśmy tutaj lekarzami , mozesz poczytać porady , mozemy Ci kogoś polecić ale diagnozy Ci nie postawimy a już jie mówie o wyleczeniu . Co do ćwiczeń mc Kenziego to są to bardzo dobre ćwiczenia na bóle kręgosłupa . Ja tu jeszcze bym polecił wybrac się do jakiego dobrego orotpedy . Nie wie skąd jesteś ale w krakowie jest dr Więcek , bardzo dobry lekarz , jeżeli masz problemy z kręgosłupem to dobierze ci odpowiednie ćwiczenia

----------


## Olima

Na kręgosłup polecam koszulki Woolmed wykonane z wełny owczej merino które bardzo dobrze radzą sobie z różnorodnym bólem kręgosłupa, korzonkami, reumatyzmem. Odczuwalnie łagodzą ból w codziennych czynnościach i jest też doskonałym zamiennikiem w postaci koszulki termoaktywnej. Jeśli ból jest nie do zniesienia na pewno trzeba zasięgnąć porad lekarza lub dobrego fizjoterapeuty który pomoże w doborze ćwiczeń lub określi źródło problemu. Powodzenia!

----------

